# Sonntag Kärntner Hütte Harburg 11.00 Uhr



## Sanz (4. September 2004)

Guckst Du LMB  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted 27760 (5. September 2004)

Moinsen!
Leider zu spät in`s Forum geschau  t! Fahrt Ihr immer Sonntags? Gruß Merlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du LMB
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


Immer diese Konkurrenzangebote ... wir waren doch alle in Geesthacht unterwegs  

Man sieht sich!
Harry


----------



## Sanz (5. September 2004)

> Fahrt Ihr immer Sonntags?



Nein, allgemein ist die Teilnahme, auch am Wochenende stark zurück gegangen. Während vor einem Jahr die HH Szene noch das Norddeutschland Forum bestimmte, gibt es zur Zeit kaum noch gemeinsame offizielle Touren. Einen festen Termin gibt es lediglich am Mittwoch. Hier wird dann recht zügig gefahren, sozusagen eine intensieve Trainingseinheit.


----------



## edvars (6. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, allgemein ist die Teilnahme, auch am Wochenende stark zurück gegangen. Während vor einem Jahr die HH Szene noch das Norddeutschland Forum bestimmte, gibt es zur Zeit kaum noch gemeinsame offizielle Touren. Einen festen Termin gibt es lediglich am Mittwoch. Hier wird dann recht zügig gefahren, sozusagen eine intensieve Trainingseinheit.



Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich fahre seit 1 jahr fast immer alleine, oder mit Robert, Marc und andre am Mittwoch. Ich vermisse einfach auch ein par
touren ausser Mittwoch, die vieleicht mehr aussdauerbetönt als schnell
ist, mit rennrad oder MTB, ist mir egal.

Morten


----------



## Minivan (6. September 2004)

Hi,
fahre bis gezz auch immer allein und bis es satt. Kann ich mich mal einklinken und wenn ja, wann trefft Ihr Euch Mittwochs und wo finde ich die Kärntner Hütte?

Grüße,

Alexander


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich kann diesen Mittwoch nicht  , muß also jemand anderes anbieten


----------



## bofh_marc (6. September 2004)

Kann diese Woche wohl auch nicht. Bin gestern Marathon gelaufen/gegangen   und muss mich erstmal regenerieren. Im Moment komm ich kaum ne Treppe hoch - wie soll ich da auf Bike steigen.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## edvars (6. September 2004)

Minivan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> fahre bis gezz auch immer allein und bis es satt. Kann ich mich mal einklinken und wenn ja, wann trefft Ihr Euch Mittwochs und wo finde ich die Kärntner Hütte?
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Ich habe eine termin für Mittwoch unter last minute Biken eingetragen,  Kärntner
Hütte ist am Cuxhavener strasse in Harburg.

http://www.stadtplandienst.de/map.asp?sid=2ac5792d4fbeab71a6b1ff7c2965caf5&size=3x3


----------



## Sanz (6. September 2004)

> Ich habe eine termin für Mittwoch unter last minute Biken eingetragen



Alles klar, werde kommen!   

Desweiteren können wir ja einen festen aber dennoch variablen Ausdauertag (Samstag oder Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr) festhalten.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Kaiowana (6. September 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich fahre seit 1 jahr fast immer alleine, oder mit Robert, Marc und andre am Mittwoch. Ich vermisse einfach auch ein par
> touren ausser Mittwoch, die vieleicht mehr aussdauerbetönt als schnell
> ist, mit rennrad oder MTB, ist mir egal.
> 
> Morten


Moin moin,
bisher wurde ich bei meinen Touren für verrückt gehalten - aber vielleicht hat jetzt doch noch jemand Interesse.  

Morgen (mein letzter Urlaubstag) möchte ich die HaBe's unsicher machen.  
Ziel ist es 119km mit 2100m zu fahren.
Ich kenne da einen netten 17km und 304hm Rundkurs der an der Kärtner Hütte startet.
Diesen Rundkurs gilt es dann 7mal zu befahren.  

Beim letzten Mal habe ich einen Schnitt von 16km/h gemacht. Gerne würde ich den toppen wollen.  

Start morgen 10:00 Uhr. 

Wer hat Zeit und Lust und ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (6. September 2004)

> Wer hat Zeit und Lust und ist dabei?


Lust schon  , aber die Arbeit  ! Allerdings sind mir 7 3/4 Stunden etwas zu viel Zeitaufwand.  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2004)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel ist es 119km mit 2100m zu fahren.
> Ich kenne da einen netten 17km und 304hm Rundkurs der an der Kärtner Hütte startet.
> Diesen Rundkurs gilt es dann 7mal zu befahren.
> 
> Beim letzten Mal habe ich einen Schnitt von 16km/h gemacht. Gerne würde ich den toppen wollen.


Ja, ne schon klar! Man(n) muss ja Ziele haben im Leben. Also wenn Du für die 304hm BERGAUF nen Lift anbieten kannst, dann sollten wir Deinen Schnitt locker toppen können, falls nicht, hmmm...ja dann, dann seh ich SCHWARZ!  Ne ne ne Kai, fahr Du mal lieber im Kreise anderer Verrückter!! 

So long,

Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne ne Kai, fahr Du mal lieber im Kreise anderer Verrückter!!


Falls Du noch weitere Gesinnungsgenossen suchst: Schau mal hier!

^^

Gruss,

Janus


----------

